# direct to garment printing in melbourne australia



## lucky7 (Jul 13, 2008)

hello there my names phil and im from melbourne, australia and im just wondering if anyone knows of anyone down here that may be able to help me out with ditect to garment printing? i found a couple which i wont name, but the prices are very high. So i just wanted to see what was out there? and what i should be looking to pay for a print run of 50 tshirts? cheers


----------



## jayball (Nov 14, 2006)

Custom T-shirts - Ink Style - Custom T-shirt Printing - Design your own tshirts or browse Funny, Retro, Joke, Slogan T-shirts

Try zhenjie - I think he'd have you covered


----------

